# My fishing time is running low...



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I leave next Tuesday (the 22nd) for basic up at Fort Jackson. I'm sure South Carolina will be just like it is here in houston...HOT. Going to miss surfing these forums and fishing...but it will be worth it. My MOS is 15H, Aircraft Pneudraulics. With AIT and airborne, I should be back sometime in December, so I should have some deer season time.


----------



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Good luck,*

And keep us up to date on your progress. We'll pray for you while you're training. Army mom hug.


----------

